
AI-enabled dermatology app aims to save Indians the blushes - blockchip
https://factordaily.com/cureskin-ai-skincare/
======
floatingatoll
The app is in a perfect niche for preventing the human conditions that lead to
the #1 stressor of potentially-sick human beings: Researching it on the
internet.

The title makes sense. Anyone with facial skin conditions is extremely
sensitive about them, almost universally across humanity. It's not the hook I
would have chosen - "AI medical apps can use photos to tell you to stop or
start worrying more accurately than your friends".

This entire category of apps is a godsend, because it lets human beings go
from "I'm worried about X, but not enough to see doctor Y" to "I'm worried
about X, so let's try app Z". Humans will try anything once^ if it lets them
be lazy about something^^, and I can think of at least X skin things that I'll
check out as soon as I can get ahold of this app.

Because that's how we are. Monkeys preening, gone deluxe form. It's not a
criticism, but giving us an app that lets us preen ourselves _and_ get
reasonably sound advice back is pretty cool. Half the point of bandages is to
shield our brain from being able to see a wound, so that it stops obsessing
over it.

This app is certainly going to give better advice than I'd get from a random
stranger, because they (probably) have scientific method. If I was going to go
to a doctor for X, I would have already. And a random stranger likely has a
higher error rate than their neural network.

Also, I can't begin to convey how great it is to be able to show an app my
skin instead of another human being. Humans are scary. Apps aren't, for better
or for worse. If the app says I need a doctor, fine, I'll go.

^ for example: video games that use electric current, dance dance revolution
with fire jets, jumping from space in a spacesuit with a parachute ^^ bad
examples :)

------
modi15
Cool idea but AI needs ton of work - it mistook the reflection of my glasses
on my skin as a scar. Other stuff didnt seem accurate also.

YC advise in this case seems horribly misplaced - no point doubling your users
every week if your core doesnt work.

Also, you need to provide a feature to allow users to delete their photos. Not
everyone is ok with being a guinea pig.

------
Geee
I don't think this is very useful. It's not very hard to self-diagnose minor
skin issues. You need a dermatologist for something more serious.

------
qwerty_asdf
Wow, horrible title. Save Indians the blushes?

I have no idea what that is supposed to mean.

A sensible title would be more like: _Shortage of dermatologists in India
could be remedied with AI_.

~~~
treebro
"I have no idea what that is supposed to mean."

save (one's) blushes

via:
[https://idioms.thefreedictionary.com/](https://idioms.thefreedictionary.com/)

"To prevent someone from feeling embarrassed or awkward."

~~~
maroonblazer
It still doesn’t make any sense. There’s nothing in the article that suggests
Indians are shy about seeing a dermatologist, which is what the title implies.

~~~
zaptheimpaler
Its for an Indian audience... you are reading connotations into a word based
on a foreign context.

If the article was "AI-enabled dermatology app aims to save Americans
embarrassing visits to the doc" would you still feel weird about it? I see
headlines like "X aims to help Americans do Y" all the time, no complaints.

To an Indian audience, "Indians" is roughly synonymous to people.. pretty
neutral word.

~~~
maroonblazer
I’d still think it was weird. Dermatology issues don’t seem embarrassing to
me. I could see it making more sense in the context of sexual issues.

